# Umlaute in Datenbank



## happy_robot (1. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun die bereits im Forum angebotenen Alternativen probiert habe hier mal mein, immer noch ungelöstes Problem.

Ich arbeite mit den EJB 3, JBoss 4.2.2 und MySQL 5.

Was muss ich innerhalb einer Pesistence-Unit angeben damit MySQL mit UTF-8 Tabellen anlegt?????

Bisher habe ich folgendes:


```
<property name="hibernate.connection.url" value="jdbc:mysql://dbserver:3306/meinedb?characterEncoding=UTF-8"/>
```

Die Tabellen werden immer noch mit "cp1252" erstellt.
Zu allem Überfluss führt die Angabe des characterEncoding sogar dann zu Data-Truncation-Fehlern......


Grüße und Danke im Voraus


----------



## Siassei (1. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

google ist dein Freund  :wink: Link . Der zweite Treffer führt zum Ziel



> Einen eigenen SQL Dialekt schreiben! das geht bei Hibernate denkbar einfach, da man die bestehenden Dialekte überschreiben kann.
> 
> import org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLMyISAMDialect;
> /**
> ...



Nicht sehr elegant, aber es hilft


----------



## Guest (1. Aug 2008)

Siassei hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> google ist dein Freund  :wink: Link . Der zweite Treffer führt zum Ziel


Nicht wirklich. Siehe unten.



> Einen eigenen SQL Dialekt schreiben! das geht bei Hibernate denkbar einfach, da man die bestehenden Dialekte überschreiben kann.
> 
> import org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLMyISAMDialect;
> /**
> ...


Wäre nur eine absolute Notlösung. Wenn ich das so mache wandern Abhängigkeiten von der Datenbank in mein Projekt. Das will ich auf gar keinen Fall. Es muss ein Lösung für die Konfiguration geben. Eine habe ich ja selber gefunden, die allerdings wirkungslos ist.


----------



## happy_robot (1. Aug 2008)

Hat sich erledigt  Danke.

Der Windows-Held der mir die Daten geschickt hat hat nicht nach UTF8 konvertiert. Bei mir lag als im Ursprung auch schon "ISO-XXXXXX" vor.

Interessant ist aber daß ich durch das Einstellen des UTF8-encoding für MySQL Fehler kriege und ohne keine.


----------



## Siassei (1. Aug 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wäre nur eine absolute Notlösung. Wenn ich das so mache wandern Abhängigkeiten von der Datenbank in mein Projekt. Das will ich auf gar keinen Fall. Es muss ein Lösung für die Konfiguration geben. Eine habe ich ja selber gefunden, die allerdings wirkungslos ist.



Um die du nicht rum kommen wirst. Zumindestens nicht vor einem Update von Hibernate :wink:


----------



## Siassei (1. Aug 2008)

happy_robot hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat sich erledigt  Danke.
> 
> Der Windows-Held der mir die Daten geschickt hat hat nicht nach UTF8 konvertiert. Bei mir lag als im Ursprung auch schon "ISO-XXXXXX" vor.
> 
> Interessant ist aber daß ich durch das Einstellen des UTF8-encoding für MySQL Fehler kriege und ohne keine.


(Was hat eine Datei (wahrscheinlich mit Tabellenwerten) mit dem Anlegen von Tabellen zu tun?)

Funktioniert nun das Anlegen einer UTF-8 Tabelle mittels Hibernate?


----------

